# Western Conference First Round Game 1- Grizzles @ Suns Game Thread



## rocken (Nov 5, 2002)

*WESTERN CONFERENCE QUARTERFINALS-GAME 1*​




















*Memphis Grizzles (0-0) @ Phoenix Suns(0-0)*​
*When:* Sunday 24th April
*Time:* 7.30 PT
*Location:* Phoenix
*TV:* TNT

*Head Coaches:*














Mike Fratello/Mike D'antoni

*Probable Playoff Starting Lineups:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, JASON" TITLE="WILLIAMS, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/WILLIAMS, JASON.jpg">







Jason Williams/Steve Nash
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MILLER, MIKE" TITLE="MILLER, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/MILLER, MIKE.jpg">







Mike Miller/Joe Johnson
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BATTIER, SHANE" TITLE="BATTIER, SHANE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/BATTIER, SHANE.jpg">







Shane Battier/Quentin Richardson
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GASOL, PAU" TITLE="GASOL, PAU" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/GASOL, PAU.jpg">







Pau Gasol/Shawn Marion
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WRIGHT, LORENZEN" TITLE="WRIGHT, LORENZEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/WRIGHT, LORENZEN.jpg">







Lorenzen Wright/Amare Stoudemire

*Sixth Men*














Stromile Swift/Jim Jackson


*Injury Report*

*Grizzles*

_None to report_

*Suns*

_None to report_

 


*Game 1 Prediction Matchups:*

*Point Guards*
















This will be an excellent matchup. Two very quick point guards who know how to run the offense and pass the ball. But a lot of pressure will be on Jason Williams to try to slow down Nash. Can he play like a point guard and not be careless with the basketball? Or can he play within the Memphis offense and try to help the 8th seed grizzles steal a game in Phoenix? Willams will need to pressure Nash and force him to guard him inside and outside. That said Williams will need to do a great job on Nash to stop him from running the show and getting the fastbreak going and feeding guys like Amare, Marion, JJ and Q. Steve Nash is obviously the key guys for the Suns, he is the guy that makes things happen. Williams will need to try avoid getting destroyed on that pick and roll. If Williams doesn't control Nash then the Grizzles really don't have much of a shot.

*Shooting Guards*
















This is going to be a very good match-up, two very good shooting guards who have a habit of having big scoring nights when their team's need It. Both 40% + three-point shooters and both have no trouble getting their shots off. Both guys feed off their main big men Gasol and Amare. Both will need to bring their A game's for this game and the series. The one guy who can help make a different in this series to beat Phoenix is Mike Miller. If he can give the Grizzles 15-20 points then they Grizzles will have a chance at the upset. Joe Johnson is a good defender and can give Miller trouble, I don't think you could same the same with Miller.

*Small Forwards*
















This is a match-up of different styles and roles. Shane Battier is your typical hard working, defensive minded guy who has proven to be quite a player in the clutch. He will always give you consistant numbers. A good shooter who can always provide a big stop when you need It. Quentin Richardson on the other hand is the heart and sole of the Suns team and the guy who can go 0-7 from three and then hit 5 or 6 in a row. He is very streaky and knows he wil keep shooting no matter what. He has been a good post-up player and a very good rebounder for his size and position. What each guy gives his team will be very important. Battier must defend Richardson and not let him get off early in the game. Like wise with Q If he defends Battier, he can't not underrate his offensive skills as he is more than capable offensive scorer.

*Power Forwards*
















Another match-up of different styles and sizes. Gasol the 7'0 who can hit the jump shot and post up inside will be a tough cover for Shawn. Dealing with Gasol's length could be tough but If there is any guy who can defend the bigger forwards It is Marion. Who is known as a very tough man to man defender. As much of a problem as Gasol will give Marion, Marion will give Gasol even more problems on the other end. Marion can knock down the three and If you try and guard him out there will completely blow by you. Gasol has to find some ways to get Marion in foul trouble on the offensive end. It is questionable If Gasol will even guard Marion but in terms of starting 5, he may have to for some periods of the game.

*Centers*
















If there was a huge mis-match in this series, this is certainly It. Amare should simply destroy Wright in all areas of the game. Weight is a soild big man who can rebound and pick up the garbage but Amare is simply a freak. A great offensive player who doesn't really seem to be able to be stopped. Only real fault is he doesn't play great defense and doesn't always rebound the ball the way he can but offensivey he is unstoppable to stop. Wright will really need to just make life tough for him as much as possible but the reality is this match-up will not be pretty.

*Benches*

Obviously the Grizzles have the advantage here. They might just have the deepest bench in the NBA. Guys like Bonzi Wells, Earl Watson, Stromile Swift, Brian Cardinal are very good players to have off your bench and they will clearly bring more production than what the Suns have to offer. Jim Jackson and Barbosa will be the main guys off the Suns bench along with Walta. JJ will need to use his playoff experience to give the Suns a boost off that bench and maybe play some point guard when Nash needs extended rest If Barbosa isn't on either. Barbosa has been playing great ball lately and has done producting since he came back from injury. Those two guys will need to give the team as much as possible.

*Key's to the game*

*Grizzles*

_Attack the basket and try and get Amare and Marion in foul trouble. Use the size to your advantage inside._

_Let Gasol go to work inside and give him the ball downlow for him to get good position. He will have shots available to him and he must take the ball strong to the hoop_

_Jason Williams must control the point guard spot and not let Steve Nash run the show and get easy fastbreak buckets. Nash is the engine that runs the Suns and contending him will give the Grizzles a better chance of stealing game 1._

_Playing tough hard nosed defense like they have done most of the season is a must. The Grizzles this year made Phoenix struggle abit shooting the ball and will need to keep them from their shooting their normal 48% shooting from the floor._


*Suns*

_Keep the Grizzles to one shot per offense. Suns problems this year has been giving teams way too many offensive rebounds which has hurt them at times. Controlling the boards will be a key factor in getting this series off to a good start._

_Feed the ball to Amare and let him take advantage of his mis-match inside. Wright will not be able to guard him one on one and should blow by him with ease. Which will force cazr to make some match-up changes rather quickly_

_Steve Nash must as always look to push the ball and get easy fastbreak points. The Grizzles are a good defensive team so any chance you can get them out of their halfcourt set, It's always a good thing._

_Bench production will be important as you know Memphis's bench will give them plenty when they enter the game. Jimmy Jackson, Barbosa and Walta will need to give the Suns that spark off the bench and of course the crowd in their first playoff game for a couple of years must go crazy and get behind their team._

*Final thoughts and predictions*
The NBA playoffs are finally here and here we have the Phoenix Suns as the overall number 1 seed and have homecourt not only in the west but throughout. Was quite a regular season performance winning 62 games and winning over 30 at home and on the road. Certainly not an easy feat.

Now we move on to the first round and the Suns will face the Memphis Grizzles who edged out the Timberwolves for that final 8th spot. Their form to end the season has hardly been great. However they are still a very talented team who are very deep, well coached and play good team defense. They certainly won't be an easy team for the Suns to beat.

Game 1 will obviously be a huge game and a win is needed for the home fans with this being the first playoff home game for a couple of years and several years since we start the series off with a game at home.

The Grizzles will want to spoil the party and seal game 1, the away team always look to steal 1 of 2 going back home. Thats what the Grizzles job will be. The Suns mist start strong and take It to the Grizzles and make a point early on.

I see the Suns and Grizzles staying close for 3 quarters but the Suns overall talent will see them through in the 4th quarter and take a much needed win to start the series off on the right foot. As the number 1 seed the last thing you want to do is embarass yourself by losing game 1 against the 8th seed.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Great game thread. :clap:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Awesome!! Great job Rocken I hope to see you around here more! Excellent analysis. I expect us to take this 1st game. Should be interesting to see how Q does because it is his first time in the playoffs.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

wow what a game thread! :clap: as for the series im predicting the suns to win it in 5


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep, a nice looking game thread indeed. Thank you. However, Jason Williams and Mike Miller look remarkably similar. Are they twins?


G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Yep, a nice looking game thread indeed. Thank you. However, Jason Williams and Mike Miller look remarkably similar. Are they twins?
> 
> 
> G-Force


Haha. Sorry about that. My mistake.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Miller and Johnson will be a very interesting matchup. Miller has being playing amazing as of late and has being Memphis' go to guy. JJ will have to focus on his defense in this series before he even thinks about offense.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Great game thread. :clap: :greatjob:

I think the Suns will win in either 5 or 6.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I am hoping to see Memphis make a decent series out of this one.. but the suns are just to powerful... I forsee a sweap.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I am hoping to see Memphis make a decent series out of this one.. but the suns are just to powerful... I forsee a sweap.


This series could easily be a sweep, but also easily be 7 games. Memphis has always seemed to have our number, and I have to admit that I am just a little bit worried.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I am starting to think that maybe Nash will fade out in the playoffs. I am hoping he won't, but it is bothering me that he might. I need to see him go out there and kick some butt so I feel better. :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is gonna be an exciting game especially if the Grizzles play at the Suns tempo. I think the suns will win in 5 or 6


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> This is gonna be an exciting game especially if the Grizzles play at the Suns tempo. I think the suns will win in 5 or 6


I think if the Grizz try to play at our pace, we win..:biggrin:


----------



## rocken (Nov 5, 2002)

Glad you guys like the game thread.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

AH! Tell your guys it's ok to miss every now and then. :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Keep draining those 3 pointers!! I LOVE IT.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Memphis making a run with your bench out there look out. this board is way more active then Denver board.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

ok maybe not who has the most active board tho in the Nba ?


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> ok maybe not who has the most active board tho in the Nba ?



Bulls


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok... I think the refs are against Amare tonight. Amare can't get anything going. darn it.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

could anybody give us the board rankings for the most active board i know the MAvs has to be somewhere in the top 10.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Why do you want to know which board is the most active?? 

As far as I know, none of them are really that active except for the General one. 

ESPN is more active but is also full of trolls and stupid people. 50% of the posts are just plain stupid.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

jibikao said:


> Why do you want to know which board is the most active??
> 
> As far as I know, none of them are really that active except for the General one.
> 
> ESPN is more active but is also full of trolls and stupid people. 50% of the posts are just plain stupid.


Try the Bulls board. That place is almost as active as the general board.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Mmmmm.... 

This is pissing me off. I feel whenever Amare tries to play some decent defense, he gets calls against him. Now Amare is just playing soft defense.... 

But Marion is HOT!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh my F**** god. Marion is hurt!!!! Cheap Griz!!!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

your defense is looking good tonight you keep this up you can be able to out score and win by double digits night in and night out. You transition defense is key and it looks good even Nash putting his hand in williams face.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

good to see shawn is allright !


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Marion 20 and 10 halfway through the third! :clap: 

Lets see if they can build on their 10 point lead.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

man you guys are getting some bad calls.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

jibikao said:


> Oh my F**** god. Marion is hurt!!!! Cheap Griz!!!


OMFG no...that's called basketball. It happens sometimes, unfortunately. Shane didn't mean to do that and probably wishes he didn't challenge the shot now, but now he will forever be the enemy of Phoenix.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Oh my F**** god. Marion is hurt!!!! Cheap Griz!!!



HAHAHAH

The violent and out of control Shane Battier of Duke strikes again!!! He's really living up to his terrible rep out there! He's just a big stupid thug!!!!

....your a ****ing moron....


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Holy...

Sorry, Amare....Hunter is better tonight. He plays better defense 'cause he is not afraid of fouling out. He really guards Gaso well. 

Amare tends to force his shot a lot tonight and it doesn't help that he doesn't get the calls. 

11 pt lead... in the 4th. Keep it up! Go Hunter!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

HogsFan1188 said:


> HAHAHAH
> 
> The violent and out of control Shane Battier of Duke strikes again!!! He's really living up to his terrible rep out there! He's just a big stupid thug!!!!
> 
> ....your a ****ing moron....


Is Shane Battier known for giving cheap fouls? 

Well, that foul wasn't as cheap as I thought but still a cheap one what if Marion is hurt and he has to sit out? You already can tell there's no much confidence in Marion's shots now. Man...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Steven Hunter has 14 points on 6-10 shooting. Great job.

Amare and Nash are struggling, but the refs won't let Amare do anything it seems. Oh well, still up by 11.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I got home from church tonight and fired up the Weber to grill some brats. Its been way too long. I'll likely start barbecueing at leat once a week now.

Okay, the game. Suns up 87-78 after three quarters, now its 91-80. What's up with Amare tonight? did he get in early foul trouble? Are teh Griz actually defending himwell?

MArion is having his typical great game, and JJ is playing well, too. But check out Hunter's line. 14 points in 14 minutes. Get'er done, Steve!

G-Force


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

jibikao said:


> Is Shane Battier known for giving cheap fouls?


Nah, actually Shane is known for being on the classiest, friendliest, most respectable guys in the League, so that's why it just seems pretty ridiculous anyone would think Shane did that on purpose.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

jesus Christ Amare Stoudamire


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*someone needs to bump the famous Jesus vs. Amare Thread.....right now, I think I would choose Amare :biggrin: 

WOW!*


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> jesus Christ Amare Stoudamire


Yeah, I just felt the blow Brian Cardinal's pride just took all the way from here. Ouch.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Lol, at Amare's dunk.

107-92 Suns....this one is in the bag.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

When I last posted, I noticed that not many fouls had been called on both teams - something like 18 total for both teams. Now I see that the Suns have 16 fouls and Amare has five. How has the reffing been?

Anyways, a little less than three minutes to go and the Suns are up by 14. Its good to see them building on theri lead in the fourth, and hitting theri threes, too.

G-Force


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Three point play by Brian Cardinal cutting the lead to 8 with a minute left. Work the clock and make one more shot.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you, Q. 32 seconds left and the lead is back up to ten. That oughta do it, but we still gotta play good D.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Is Brian Cardinal the Grizzlies' designated three-point shooter in desperation/cruch time?

Game over, 114-103. The Suns took three of the four quarters and won the first by an eleven point margin. It sure helps to get off to a quick lead, especially in game one. Let's see, 28 assists and only nine turnovers - very nice. Amare had an off game, but others, including Hunter, picked up the slack. Nice win, Suns.

G-Force


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good win cuz we're up 1-0 :biggrin: 

It'll maybe make the ones who predicted upset in first rd back up abit. We started off hot, and then just went cold, and maintained an inbetween throughout the rest of the game. Our bench was huge. Hunter especially. I question why Cardinal/Posey were out there and not Gasol, and Battier.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Great win tonight! I thought we could win more though. 

Well, Amare was basically out of this game and Hunter stepped up. Who says we lack of bench production??? Both Hunter and Jim Jackson was excellent. 

Jason Williams started off really hot but that miss layout (2 on 1 against Q) was terrible!!


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Memphis was totally focused on stopping Amare and Nash, but they left the other guys open. The Suns shot 15 of 32 for three and guys were getting into the paint and scoring. So Amare did not shoot well, but he played a huge role in opening things up for everyone else.

BTW, the playoff record for most made three pointers is 20. The Suns had 15 tonight. If Memphis continues its "pack the paint" defensive strategy, I think the record may be in sight.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Great win although I didn't get to watch the game. Someone broke into my house and stole all my stuff. Anyway, seemed like Nash was off shooting and so was Amare. Good job by Hunter though. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Great win although I didn't get to watch the game. Someone broke into my house and stole all my stuff.


Whoa dude, everything? Is everything all right? You ok? Did they get whoever it was after? But that's horrible man.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Game 2, I think Fratello will check the perimeter more, but he could also take a gamble and see if Suns can remain hot outside. He will need to choose to either stop Amare or guard the open shots.

I think, Amare will get better looks and more driving lanes assuming Fratello not wanting to test the shooting touch of Suns for Game 2. Hunter played well, he'd need to continue to be a spark off the bench. 

Approach it as 0-0. Or 3-3, just to keep the intensity up.


----------

